# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a map around a significant Statue

## XCali

I was thinking today, it is always fun to create something when there is something significant of it that stirs your imagination.
So, that is why I think this one can be quite interesting. Instead of the town, ruins, city being the hero of the map. The Statue and the story around it would be the hero of the map.

Just something to get the juices flowing. Ever played ES: Oblivion or Skyrim, running into a city after a long trek, it is dark and raining? When you get around one of the corners, you run into a statue. The emotions on it calls to you and a itching curiosity to find out its story stirs in your heart. Buildings, there will always be buildings in all shapes and sizes, but those statues stand out. They are significant because they have a tale woven into their construction. A mighty knight, a lost hero, a strong woman of dignity, or a fountain statue of children playing around. Or even in ruins there might be a statue built out of fear. 

So, that is my challenge to us here, to *create a map around a statue that carries a story*. Be it in a city, a town, a forgotten cave, or old ruins.

----------


## Diamond

That's not a bad idea at all.  Hmm...

----------


## XCali

> That's not a bad idea at all.  Hmm...


 :Very Happy:  Thanks

I feel this would make one think how a statue's story maybe influenced its surroundings.

----------

